# Error



## tsnyder41 (Jan 7, 2002)

I am randomly getting the error, 

Your Post contains one or more URLs or image calls, please remove them before submitting your message again. To prevent the abuse of spam, we have set this restriction in place until after you make 5 posts. "

I don't have any URL or image call in the post. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Did you use any of the smilies? Those may count.


----------



## tsnyder41 (Jan 7, 2002)

Nope


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Could be if you are using com anywhere or have a .net or anything. But look at it this way...one more post and you will no longer have the issue.


----------

